# New Website!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Just finished putting together my new  website for FCS-Kali of North Carolina.  

Please check it out, but keep in mind that this is the first edition .

The website is:

http://www.ncfcskaliusa.com

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## stickarts (Sep 7, 2003)

congrats!!


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 7, 2003)

Super site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pknox (Sep 7, 2003)

Very nice - the black background with light text makes it very clean and readable.  Having a downloadable sample of your video is a nice touch as well.  Good job!


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks good, Palusut!  It loads better than the previous site.  I only have a formatting problem on the Videos page, but that's probably because I refuse to use IE.

Cthulhu


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice site 
may I ask the street adress of the school and how long the school has been in geensboro?
I dont rember it being around in the late 70' and early 80's but i may have missed it i was liveing just outsie of W-S at that time i had been told I was th only Fillipino instructor in the area
please correct me if i am wrong. 
Not trying to start anything just want to get an idea of when and where the school came into exsistance


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for visiting the website and the positive feedback!!!

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *may I ask the street adress of the school and how long the school has been in geensboro?
> I dont rember it being around in the late 70' and early 80's but i may have missed it i was liveing just outsie of W-S at that time i had been told I was th only Fillipino instructor in the area
> please correct me if i am wrong.
> Not trying to start anything just want to get an idea of when and where the school came into exsistance *



Thanks for asking.

By no means was I the first nor have never claimed to be the first to teach the Filipino Martial Arts in this area.

Three years ago, the late GM Remy A. Presas and my instructor, Guro David Ng gave me permission to teach Modern Arnis in Greensboro.

Actually, in terms of teaching the FMAs, I was also preceeded by David Russell, who was a former student of the late GM Presas and currently of GM Bobby Toboada.

Mr. Russell, whom I had met for the first time last year, had been teaching the Filipino Martial arts from the early/mid  90's till now.

Here is my lineage:
Modern Arnis:
-----------------
GM Remy A. Presas
 GM/Tuhon Rick Ward, Boone, NC
  Sifu/Guro David Ng, Raleigh, NC
    Guro/Si Sook Harold Evans

Sunburst Natural Fist System Kung-fu (Tai Yang Tzu Jan Men)
-----------------------------------------------
GM/Tuhon Rick Ward, Boone, NC
  Sifu/Guro David Ng, Raleigh, NC
    Si Sook Harold Evans

FCS-Kali
----------
Master Ray Dionaldo
  Full Instructor Harold Evans

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## Seigi (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice Site, Congrats


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Siegi!!

BTW, that was a cool picture of you and Rich Parsons at the Melissa Marks benefit.  I would have put the caption, "In coming!!!", on it. 

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I just added a guestbook and  posted more Summer 2003 FCS Gathering pictures on the site.  Check them out.

BTW, I also included a MartialTalk triva "Easter Egg".

Later,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

Good luck with your new site!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks Arnisador!

This is the first time that I have actually done a site, this is pretty cool stuff.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments and visits to the site.

Dan Anderson:  Thanks for signing the guest book.  That is a huge compliment.

Hi Jose,  Good to hear from you. Ray, Rico, and Lewis are chillin right now getting ready for the seminar.

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 27, 2003)

Added a What is FCS page to website.  Published a definition of what is FCS from its founder Guro Ray Dionaldo from Greensboro seminar last week.

More to come!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 28, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Added our five basic hubad drills under the curriculum page.  Added still pictures of Guro Ray demonstrating each of the basic positions and drills.

Visit www.ncfcskaliusa.com and select the Curriculum button to view the new pages.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 3, 2003)

Added example of Ray Dionaldo executing a basic Punyo Mano entry.

Visit www.ncfcskaliusa.com, select the Curriculum button, and then select Punyo Mano under Solo Baston.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 6, 2003)

Added the following to the curriculum page:

- Basic Sikaran leg takedown
- Kerambit technique
- Daga technique
- Espada carenza
- Espada Y Daga carenza

Visit www.ncfcskaliusa.com, select the Curriculum button, and then select the  technique.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to to take this time to thank everyone for all the emails and visits to www.ncfcskaliusa.com.

The site has received over 625 hits in its first month and 1/2 of existance.

It has had visitors from all over the world: US, Canada, UK, Sweden, Germany, and Japan to name a few.

Please feel free to visit any time!

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

www.ncfcskaliusa.com has just past the 800 visit mark.   There were actually a whole lot more visits to the site than that but I only am using the counter for the index page for reference.

Alot of the traffic has occurred because of the MartialTalk banner which as you know has appeared in the premium sponsor spot on the top upper right side.

Please consider this for your own websites and please also consider supporting MartialTalk financially for your advertising and web hosting needs.

Bob Hubbard (Kaith) s a very professional and hardworking web host!!!

As far as I know, MartialTalk is still running in the red and though it is the second highest forum in traffic, it still needs sponsors.

So if you have every sold anything, increased your school/club membership,  or had any increased traffic to a seminars due to a free post on this forum, please consider becoming a paid sponsor.

Best regards,

Harold R. Evans
Piedmont Kung-fu Arnis Academy
NC FCS-Kali State Regional Representative

Proud Sponsor for MartialTalk.com and MartialTalk e-Magazine


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 2, 2003)

Harold,

As a non-paid member of the support staff, I appriciate the positive feedback. I am glad that our little ole web site could help you out.

Keep the information coming, on seminars and news in general.

Thanks and Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 4, 2003)

You're welcome Rich,

Just wanted to acknowledge a job well done to the mods, admins, and owners of MartialTalk.com and to give back something.

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 4, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I just added a news section to the website. 

It can be accessed either via the index page at:

www.ncfcskaliusa.com, the select the "News!!!" button or to access the page directly, just go to this link:

http://www.ncfcskaliusa.com/news.html.

Please visit again!!!

Hot news:  I will be going to Athens, Greece as one of Guro Ray's three other instructors to help him with the seminar.  The advance numbers of participants is over 100 people!!!


Take care,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2003)

www.ncfcskaliusa.com now has over 1000 hits!!!

Thanks to everyone that has visited the site!

Well, I am off to Athens, Greece tomorrow.  I hope to post some of the non-incriminating pictures when I return.

I will be one of the three other instructors who will be helping Master Dionaldo teach the over 200 people who have pre-registered!!!

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## pknox (Nov 20, 2003)

Have fun, and enjoy some of that awesome Greek food!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2004)

www.ncfcskaliusa.com now has over 2000 hits!!!
Thanks for visiting!!! :asian:  artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 17, 2008)

Site has changed to www.ncfcskali.com.

It is now hosted by SilverStar WebDesigns, Inc.

It's bare bones but I plan to add more content in the near future.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## graywolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Harold,
            I can not find the curiculum page..Cordially,Howard


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 29, 2008)

graywolf said:


> Harold,
> I can not find the curiculum page..Cordially,Howard


Hi Graywolf,

Sent you the info on Tuhon Ray's page.

-Harold


----------

